# Is this Kona Stab worth it?



## Mumen Rider (Apr 29, 2017)

The seller says it's in great condition.

https://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/bik/6153371633.html

Is it a good deal for $400 or should i ask for lower?


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Its about were its at i would say. You can always offer lower. $350(?) Depends on how bad they want to sell it.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

what year is the frame? You can use Bicycle Bluebook to find bike and original MSRP? I just checked briefly for about 10 years ago and the "Stab" that shows up appears to have a much larger rocker arm, different swing arm, and an 888 fork.

Obviously this Stab is not that type. If it is, then perhaps it has a different swing arm, i.e., frankenbike or warranty replacement?

anyway, I could be wrong too. if this a legit model from 10+ years ago offer 200-250. and go from there depending on your in person impressions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mumen Rider (Apr 29, 2017)

cjsb said:


> what year is the frame? You can use Bicycle Bluebook to find bike and original MSRP? I just checked briefly for about 10 years ago and the "Stab" that shows up appears to have a much larger rocker arm, different swing arm, and an 888 fork.
> 
> Obviously this Stab is not that type. If it is, then perhaps it has a different swing arm, i.e., frankenbike or warranty replacement?
> 
> anyway, I could be wrong too. if this a legit model from 10+ years ago offer 200-250. and go from there depending on your in person impressions.


There is a model with a larger swing arm and dual crowns, that is the deluxe model. This is the base model I believe. The seller did not know what year it was.


----------



## Mumen Rider (Apr 29, 2017)

shwinn8 said:


> Its about were its at i would say. You can always offer lower. $350(?) Depends on how bad they want to sell it.o


I thought kona stabs go for much more. It's been on craigslist for a month now, I'll offer him $300 and report back.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

It's a 01 kona stab. 

Straight from when I first got into Dh. Friend had that bike and I had a coiler. Then I got a 05 stinky supreme the gray one that I dumped over a 30ft gap and dubbed it the dump truck.

Sorry those old konas bring back really sweet memories. 

350 is good maybe 300. And don't be pissed when the head tube sheers off.

I'd be kinda scared to ride it hard.


----------



## Mumen Rider (Apr 29, 2017)

#1ORBUST said:


> It's a 01 kona stab.
> 
> Straight from when I first got into Dh. Friend had that bike and I had a coiler. Then I got a 05 stinky supreme the gray one that I dumped over a 30ft gap and dubbed it the dump truck.
> 
> ...


I don't think i'll be jumping more than 10ft, i'm still a newbie. Where you able to climb hills? i would like to use this as a trail bike as well


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Mumen Rider said:


> I don't think i'll be jumping more than 10ft, i'm still a newbie. Where you able to climb hills? i would like to use this as a trail bike as well


It would be tuff to climb If it's steep and long climbs.

They were marketed as mid travel Dh bikes/jumper.

They came with a dual crown super T set at 6inch front 6inch rear.

They were fun though!


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

In the pictures it looks very clean. I can see some cable rub on the seat tube and on the top of the rocker arm. It is a 16 year old frame--that's old. Try and get the best deal you can if you like it because frames that old, that may have been ridden hard, can suddenly break. Biggest risk will be the chain stays and seat stays.

Given the age, for me it is a question of how much money am okay with losing if the frame breaks? Again, just me, but despite how clean it looks, I wouldn't want more than $200 to lose on it.

As far as climbing, it's a dog, but if you are not doing miles of climbs and thousands of feet on a ride, then it shouldn't be too bad. This isn't an all-arounder, so if you want to use it like one just have a high pain tolerance.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mumen Rider (Apr 29, 2017)

cjsb said:


> In the pictures it looks very clean. I can see some cable rub on the seat tube and on the top of the rocker arm. It is a 16 year old frame--that's old. Try and get the best deal you can if you like it because frames that old, that may have been ridden hard, can suddenly break. Biggest risk will be the chain stays and seat stays.
> 
> Given the age, for me it is a question of how much money am okay with losing if the frame breaks? Again, just me, but despite how clean it looks, I wouldn't want more than $200 to lose on it.
> 
> ...


The possibility of the frame breaking did not enter my head. I'll bring up the age to the seller and try to work it down to $300. Judging by the pictures, it seems to have been ridden lightly.

I've never ridden a full suspension before let alone climb in a DH bike. I already find climbing rather demanding on my XC hardtail.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

avid elixer brakes suck on my xc bike, can't imagine trying to stop on a DH bike....pedaling uphill - good luck...that thing weighs in at over 40 pounds..You would have to be a beast to climb on that and it doesn't have a small chain ring up front (looks like a 36T)...use to have a different fork (I think Super T or Super T knock off OEM) I would get a chain guide...because that holder of the chain isn't helping through the chop....That shock is very old might need service (does it have play in shock linkage not sure on year of fork, but it looks like a 2008 or 09 which had very bad buschings and Marzocchi is out of business for new parts. (Fox bought name)

offer 250 saying all this and age or better yet swing another 400 and get a nice Nomad or something like that


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

40 pounds, wow! There is a lot of pain and suffering in your future--I have foreseen it...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mumen Rider (Apr 29, 2017)

*update*

I picked up the bike for $340. 

So excited! this is my first full suspension and i already busted my ass on day 1! Fell over the handlebars while pedaling out of the saddle and apply brakes. The 203mm rotors have absolutely no modulation, i'm not used to it.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats! Enjoy the bike!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Mumen Rider said:


> *update*
> 
> I picked up the bike for $340.
> 
> So excited! this is my first full suspension and i already busted my ass on day 1! Fell over the handlebars while pedaling out of the saddle and apply brakes. The 203mm rotors have absolutely no modulation, i'm not used to it.


cool have fun....replace the brakes but keep the old ones ...then when you sell that bike you keep the good brakes


----------



## Mumen Rider (Apr 29, 2017)

actually the brakes are very good at least IMO. They are too powerful actually, 203mm rotors front and rear.

The marzocchi fork is the part i want to replace


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Mumen Rider said:


> actually the brakes are very good at least IMO. They are too powerful actually, 203mm rotors front and rear.
> 
> The marzocchi fork is the part i want to replace


I think he was telling you that brakes on the bike are good and perhaps the best part?

203 on the back suggests either extreme to me: (1). Ridden down really steep stuff and din't want any fade or (2) ridden down normal stuff and had no idea what they were doing...so they ride the brake....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

cjsb said:


> I think he was telling you that brakes on the bike are good and perhaps the best part?
> 
> 203 on the back suggests either extreme to me: (1). Ridden down really steep stuff and din't want any fade or (2) ridden down normal stuff and had no idea what they were doing...so they ride the brake....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


nah...if you are a big guy (over 200) a 203 rotor is very nice


----------

